

Ask HN: In a funny situation (The Generalist Dillemma) - ipolymath

Hi HN, using one of my aliases to post here.<p>I&#x27;m a seasoned startup guy looking for a job.  The issue is that most startup openings are too junior for me (from the mouth of founders) and I&#x27;m not the managerial type so leadership positions (CXO, VP) requiring people management are a far stretch for my natural abilities.<p>I am a true Generalist, and I have a strong background in Software Development, Sales, Support and Product, but I&#x27;m not a pure developer, sales guy or PM.  I&#x27;ve worked with startups for 9 years, and could easily get a regular Sales&#x2F;Support job outside the industry, but it&#x27;s not the best use of my talents.<p>Do open-minded startup founders still exist?  Judging from my past, I generate at least a 5X return on my salary, and am ready for something great for the long haul, primarily doing Product management.<p>Despite all of this, I have a hot resume, and have been interviewing non-stop with dozens of startups all over the US and Europe.  I have a few random job offers and am also founder of my startup (which is on-hold) under my belt, and VCs are interested in investing, but I have already tried (and failed) to find a business co-founder.<p>What&#x27;s next?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8145626
======
rufusjones
You send letters to your brother Theo, cut off your ear and hope to be
recognized as a genius someday.

You say "you're not the managerial type so leadership positions... requiring
people management are a far stretch for my natural abilities" and you say you
are "ready for something great for the long haul, primarily doing Product
management."

Product management requires an enormous amount of work with people, so this
makes me question your assessment. You don't explain what it is you actually
do, but you're sure you're 500% better than any salary anyone can pay you.

If you're really that gifted, a consulting company should want you... but that
requires being able to work with people too.

Guess you're destined to go down as a misunderstood genius. Unless of course
you're not as brilliant as you believe.

